# Unpredictable/Long Cycles and TTC while BFing



## filiadeluna (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sick of having completely unpredictable, usually long cycles. This started back in 2007 when I was TTC #1, and started up again as soon as I had my first PPAF at 13 weeks PP. My cycles can be anywhere from a "normal" 27-28 days to as long as 34, 35, and sometimes even 45+ days, but on average it is 32-34ish days. I'll have a month that is 28 days, the next 32, then 29, then 34, then 30, then 32... UGH!

Granted, I am still breastfeeding (on demand) my 21-month-old, but I do get some symptoms of ovulation (I only check CP & CM). I did all the charting, BBT, and OPK stuff for the first few months of TTC #1, but it took me 9 months to finally get pregnant with her. We have been "not preventing" since July of 2009, i.e. SEVENTEEN MONTHS. Not that we really wanted to get pregnant so quickly after DD, but it would be nice if it would happen NOW. I really want our kids to be somewhat close in age, if possible. I don't want to wean her, though, and I don't want to night wean or coerce her into nursing less.

I took Maca for a couple of months along with B6, and it really regulated my cycles as far as a more predictable length, but I ran out and just haven't made it back to the health food store to get more. I got pregnant with DD once I "gave up" and stopped trying anything (wasn't even taking prenatals anymore LOL).

I'm kind of afraid I'm not ovulating at all. It is possible to get AF and not ovulate even with EWCM, right? Sigh. Advice? Experiences?


----------



## Umm Fatima (Dec 16, 2010)

Lol I'm in the same boat. WIth #1 it was really easy to conceive... but I've had three cycles now and TTC for longer than that with no results... I don't think it's possible to mentsruate without ovulation, is it?


----------



## kismetbaby (Feb 21, 2009)

Yes it is possible the have AF without ovulation. . .just like when on the Pill, the body will have bleeding even with no O. I'm not an expert, but TCOYF clearly states that even women with anov cycles will bleed.

I'm kinda in the opposite boat, with no AF yet. I thought I Oed about 3 weeks ago, but have never gotten AF (and am definitely not pg), so I wonder if I didn't O after all. I think if you O you will certainly have AF????

Hugs mama. I know how frustrating it is to TTC and not even be able to predict what your cycles will be like. If you're really thinking you aren't Oing, than I would read TCOYF if you haven't, chart for a few months, and then take all that info with you to your OB or MW.


----------



## browneyeNYmomma (May 12, 2010)

I don't have any answers for you but just wanted to say I'm in a similar boat. I was hoping to conceive 7 mths ago. DD is 15 mths and still BF quite a bit, during the night as well. I just got AF back 2 mths ago and there definitely seems to be irregularity, I'm not seeing O signs at the times I was used to pre-pregnancy. And actually, this current cycle is going on 34 days now (yes, I tested neg) and I swear I'm having O signs right now, WTH! So who knows, I figure we just need to "dtd" every couple days to hopefully catch an egg! Goot luck to you!


----------



## pdiannet (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds like you are having anovulatory cycles. You can look it up on wikipedia. You can also look up lactational amenorrhea. This is my first time having not had my period come back fairly quickly- and my baby is only 10 months. So, it is a new idea to me and I am wondering how delicate our bodies are in their hormonal balances, needs, and demands. Is it just an on or off switch that makes one fertile- or is it a fine tuned knob that gets turned up and down? Just a thought I had. But, alas, I believe if we just do our best and not worry- most of the time it all works out. God did a good job making our bodies work as they should.


----------



## treegardner (May 28, 2009)

We aren't TTC yet, but I'm in the same boat with very long cycles. I got my first PP AF on Oct 31, 2010 and I only just got a second PP AF a few days ago. I do think I O'ed this cycle though. I had long cycles before having DS, like 34 days, but this is way longer than that.


----------

